# any tips for sharks at matagora beach



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

im going to stay at matagora in two weeks. i want to catch some sharks. i will have a kayak, old penn 4/0(red) with 350yds of 40# mono on it. with limited line how far out should i run out the bait. planning on using cut mackeral. i will also have other rods for catching bait.

any advise would be apprecaited
thanks


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

What kind of macks are you using as a bait? Don't use kings or spanish. They are game fish and you will get a ticket if you get caught.

Put on braid instead of 40 lb mono and use a topshot of mono instead. You can get a ton more line on there. I use 65 or 80 lb braid and it still has a really small diameter compared to 40 lb mono and a higher breaking strength.

Make up some good leaders to use. Paddle out as far as you can based on the amount of line. I always have one of my fishing buddies to stay on shore to signal me when I need to drop to leave some line on the reel. At night we use flashlights. During the day, waving a shirt or flag works.


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

*bait*

i was going to pick up the frozen mackeral at surfside buckeys on the way to matagora.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Ah. So like frozen offshore bait? I'd catch my own personally and use it fresh or live. Stingray can be bought frozen and still works well (it holds up really well), large mullet, jacks, sand trout, ladyfish etc.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

I have one tip for anyone dropping baits. Drop them on either side of the sandbar, not just anywhere. If you drop them on the far side, be sure your leader is really long, like 30', so your line is not rubbing on the bar.

Good Luck,

Roger


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you drive east down the beach past the 3mi cut , you will start seeing shell points at 4-8 mi. that is plenty far and generally out of beach traffic.

water tends to be deeper arround there and the trout fishing ain't bad either

would not pass up some bonito if you can find it


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Heck if you have a yak, pick an incoming evening tide and just drift past the third bar, you will get all the blacktips and spinner you could ever want -- fresh mullet will work better than frozen bait though -- a good 12" mullet - snap its head off and put the hook where its head WAS on a 150# 6' mono leader, octopus wide gap hook - and I agree load up with braid and a mono topshot -- or use http://www.alltackle.com surflon supreme in 90# test -- its tyable wire and easy to use.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*frozen mac's*

Frozen sardines and mac's will not last long on the beach.
You'll catch a ton of gafftops when the bait does last that long.

If you're just trying to "catch a shark"
Grab some fresh or catch some mullet, then shad. As option #2.
Shad is kinda a soft bait for the beach (they don't last that long.
Rays are great for a little larger fish, Better have at least a 4/0.

If you can't get any fresh bait just buy some fresh dead shrimp at a bait house and put it on a small treble hook and catch croakers and whiting and fish them whole. Trim the tail and fins if dead.

IMO 
Good luck.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*caught this on gorda pier*

Try the pier skip the sand seaweed was horrific this weekend if you yack out a bait its all over your line....my cell 832-715-0264 ill put you on a bull!!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of other ideas for getting fresh bait on the beach: The fish strips from Gulp or Berkley in shrimp flavor work really well for catching some croaker, whiting, or I have even heard that hardheads work pretty well for catching sharks.

Something else I've done is throw out a sabiki rig with a 1/2 oz sinker on the bottom and caught ladyfish and pompano in the cuts between the first few sandbars.

A castnet for whatever's in the cuts works pretty well too if they're there. If they're not, probly won't be many sharks either imo.

I second the braided line, you can really pack that braided onto the spool and get a loooooot more line for the spool size. Remember the mono topshot.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm looking for info also, can you get the pier with a 2 wheeler?
Good luck


----------

